# SwitchSpeed vs E-Level



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm currently running the SwitchSpeed setup and I've been proposed with an offer I can't refuse on the E-Level upgrade. Has anyone here switched from the SwitchSpeed system to the E-Level system? If so, were you happy you did? The SwitchSpeed brings that old school feel with an elegant touch of updated technology and I really enjoy the variable speeds however it just seems to be a real nice upgrade to be able to air up with the single touch of a button and be level at all times. I think I've kind of answered my own question but just looking for some user feedback.

:beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

```

```
no answer for you, as I am noob but I cant wait to get my e-level installed. :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Being familiar with both setups I can say that the switch-speed is built with the ability for an easy swap to elevel. One misconception people make is that the elevel is a direct upgrade from the switch-speed. They each have goals oriented differently, one on precision valve and speed control, and the elevel with the height leveling function, as you stated. I would agree that the easy of the elevel is unbeatable. 

Sorry for the lecture  like you said you answered your own question, if the deal you were offered is good, why not grab it!


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

w3rd up, nah barely even a lecture. i guess i'm just trying to see if peeps are happy with the e-level setup. anyways, i just pulled the trigger on the upgrade. yeeeah bwoyeeee!


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

veeko said:


> w3rd up, nah barely even a lecture. i guess i'm just trying to see if peeps are happy with the e-level setup. anyways, i just pulled the trigger on the upgrade. yeeeah bwoyeeee!


won't run air without e-level. period. love the switchspeed, but auto-leveling within a sixteenth of an inch is where its at it you wanna really enjoy, and push, air.

good enuf? :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

BklynMKV said:


> won't run air without e-level. period. love the switchspeed, but auto-leveling within a sixteenth of an inch is where its at it you wanna really enjoy, and push, air.
> 
> good enuf? :beer:


That is true it all depends on what your looking for. I'm a HUGE fan of accuair and their operation. I can't speak for everyone but I personally find the switch speed to be an impressive system, the valve speed control really catches my attention. To me height / leveling is not the biggest issues because I wasn't s huge fan of the autopilot system and ended up manually raising / lowering the car and got used to not looking at the pressures (rear view mirrors for the rears and felt around with the fronts)

I guess it's all preference, regardless AccuAir = awesome


----------



## KyleRI (Nov 11, 2008)

Ben from RI said:


> I guess it's all preference, regardless AccuAir = awesome


Truff.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

no advice soryy... but your car is sexy.. love those wheels


----------

